# Problems with frequent FPS drops in games



## babyshinsen (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi, I'm having problems with my FPS in games. This does not apply to only new, hardware demanding games, but to all games I play. Quake 3, Warcraft 3, World of Warcraft, Counter-Strike and the list goes on. I can start playing a game, any game, and after a while it starts... FPS starts dropping from, lets say 80-10 and goes back up to normal with about 5-10 seconds break. It gets more frequently the longer I play and after a while it's about 3-6 seconds break. I have already sent my computer to be overlooked by support and I've got it back with no change... It's really strange cause I don't have to play a new top GFX game to get these drops. I mean come on, Quake 3 ffs... Even with low settings, and my system is not that crappy afaik. Anyway I'm hoping someone can help me deal with this crap cause it's getting old after 2 support sendaways and by the way they did swap my Graphic card from RADEON 9800XT to RADEON x1650 Series so I even got a better one and still drops (maybe even more so now with the new one).

Please...Help...Someone!!! 

OS: Windows XP Pro SP2
CPU: Intel Pentium 4 3.2GHz HT
DirectX 9.0c
GFX: Radeon X1650 Series 264MB (ATI 7.9 Driver Only)
Sound Card: SB Audigy 2 ZS Audio (5.1 Surround)
Memory: 1,5 GB RAM DDR (2x 512MB 400MHz + 2x 256MB 400MHz)
HD: 2x 250GB WDC WD2500PD-07FZB1
Motherboard: FUJITSU SIEMENS D1627-C


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

what psu do you have? read the power supply info in my sig


----------



## babyshinsen (Sep 20, 2007)

Ok I had a look at your signature link for PCU info and went to the calculator. Didnt quite understand what I should do there but I pressed the button "Calculate" without filling in any of the fields underneath and the only numbers I saw was 38 W in orange in the panel where you press the button "Calculate". Dont know if thats my result, if not I would be greatful if you could tell me how I find out.

I had a look inside and did not find any lable or anything on the PSU. I might add that this PSU is not the default one of this computer since the former one broke and I am awaiting it's arrival in the coming days. Though the tech guys said that this one is standard and should function just fine with my system.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Have a look on the other side it maybe there mine is


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

i see you have this listed as your motherboard."Motherboard: FUJITSU SIEMENS " what kind of pc do you have?


----------



## babyshinsen (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey pharoah, the PC is a FUJITSU SIEMENS Scaleo 800, about 2 years old.

1 g0t 0wn3d, I'm too lazy to take out the PSU and put all the crap back together again. How big of a chance is it that this would be a result of crappy PSU? I guess if it's a big chance it's worth it.

Thanks for the replies guys, any other ideas? :S


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

A weak PSU or high temperatures are the first things to check when your framerates start to drop while playing a game.

We need the make/model, total watts and the amps for +12V from the PSU label. Did you have any fps problems with the old PSU?

Make a note of your PSU voltages and temperatures at startup with *SensorsView*. Then play a game for a few minutes until the fps drops, Alt-Tab back to the desktop and note the SensorsView readings again. Comparing the figures will show if it's a hardware problem.

Have you tried the *Omega driver* instead of Catalyst?

How much free space is left on your hard drive, and do you defrag regularly?


----------



## babyshinsen (Sep 20, 2007)

I will check what PSU I have and the details you mentioned. I dled Sensorview and started it but it didnt show any temps besides HD1 and HD2
with were up at 60-62C (around 144F). Dont know if that program is accurate or if the temps are too high. Any hints? I will try Omega drivers and see what it does.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

60C is too hot for hard drives. Is that at idle or while playing a game?

Try *SpeedFan* to see if you get more accurate readings. We need to see the PSU voltages as well.

Hold on until we sort out the temperatures before installing the new driver.

For the power requirements calculator, enter your system details into the dropdown boxes, then click the calculate button. Add 30% to the total to allow for PSU inefficiency. For an older generic PSU, add 40%.


----------



## babyshinsen (Sep 20, 2007)

well atm I'm just browsing the internet and listening to music and the temps of the HDs are at 62C and 65C dont know how to fix that... The computer has been on for more than 24hours though. And as for the calculator I got 420 so 550W would be required I guess. CPU was at 44C on speedfan.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

How many case fans do you have and how are they positioned? There should be at least 2. One at the front pulling cool air in and one at the rear blowing warm air out, creating airflow across the motherboard and components.

Have you cleaned the dust out lately and checked to make sure the fans are all spinning? This will help reduce the temperatures.

We need to see the full list of temperatures and PSU voltages, both at startup and under stress, using either SensorsView or Speedfan, and the details from the PSU label if possible.

How much free space is left on your hard drive, and do you defrag regularly?


----------



## babyshinsen (Sep 20, 2007)

The only fans I have are the ones in the PSU, CPU and on my Graphic card. The temps on the HDs have actually gone up after I sent in the comp for repair. They were around 50-55C and now they are 60-65C. The CPU temp is around 44C and the GPU is around 70. I have 2 HDs with my HD1(C volume) on 209/250GB free and HD2(D volume) on 31/250GB. I have defraged both HDs recently. Also SpeedFan is reporting my voltages of:
+12V: 11,31v
+5V: 5,00v
Vbat: 3,09v


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The +12V reading is outside the accepted range of 11.4-12.6V. This could be contributing to overheating. Are these readings at idle or while playing a 3D game?

The other problem is the lack of case fans. The components, including the PSU and hard drives, generate heat which needs to be exhausted from the case to keep the temperatures down.

Are the CPU and graphics card fans clean, spinning quietly and unobstructed by wires?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

i would have to agree with koala here.its a combination of heat,and a power supply that isnt cutting it anymore.


----------



## babyshinsen (Sep 20, 2007)

I rechecked the values when in idle and its about the same +12V is at 11,38 +5V is at 4,95 and Vbat remains the same. About the Fans etc yes they are cleaned and functioning as they should. I dont have any other fans to put in the case and it's been fine for more than a year so I'm not sure I trust that is the problem. But the PSU might be too crappy for this comp since it's not even the one that came with it. I'm getting a new PSU in the coming days maybe that will sort it out, though I don't think so. My bet on this is the CPU but the high temps on the HDs are disturbing and they did change the GFX card to a newer one so maybe it's too good for my CPU to handle... Only thoughts I'm getting freaking tired of this sheeeet! As I said the comp was working flawlessly about a year n a half ago and then I started getting the small drops which turned into bigger drops in time. I need a miracle it seems...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The gradual decrease in performance points more to the PSU than the CPU. What's the CPU temperature at idle and under stress?

I would fit a couple of 120mm case fans, front and rear, to see how much the temperatures drop by.


----------



## babyshinsen (Sep 20, 2007)

Hmm ye hope it's the PSU since I'll get a new one. As for the CPU temps under gaiming and my current scanning for viruses is at 42C. Yeah pitty if I have to buy a couple of fans all of the sudden. Gotta understand me I think it's really strange that the comp has gone through 2 repairs and only decreased in performance. a year ago I could run like quake 3, farcry and World of Warcraft at the same time with no FPS drops or even low fps... Now I cant even run quake 3 without drops goddamnit! But you guys have been freaking awesome and I want to thank you all for the replies etc I really hope this is a PSU problem.

On a side not, could I perhaps just put a big deskfan (you know the ones that do a 180 spin and is quite big) pointing to the comp, blowing in air or is the case fans the only option?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The purpose of having 2 case fans positioned this way is to create a path of cool air flowing over the motherboard, so the case needs to be closed for this to be effective. As you don't have any case fans at all, you could use a desk fan as a temporary measure.

The CPU temperature of 42C is ok. You could reapply some thermal compound to reduce it further, but this is not the main problem.

If it turns out that the problem is with case temperatures or the PSU, this is why the performance has gradually decreased over the months despite being sent in for repair twice. The low +12V reading could be because the PSU is having to work extra hard due to the high case temperature. This isn't noticaeble straight away and can take months for the symptoms to become a big problem.


----------



## babyshinsen (Sep 20, 2007)

Well thanks again and I'll report back when I've got the new one installed etc. They were mentioning me getting some kind of compensation from the company so maybe I can buy some fans or something, we'll see.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

a power supply will degrade over time way faster than a cpu.also what koala is saying about the air flow is correct.you need some case fans in there to cool that thing.


----------



## babyshinsen (Sep 20, 2007)

the PSU was a 250W and the +12V value was 13.0A


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

i think your fix is gonna be 2 parts. 

1 a power supply a 250w is a bit small for the hardware.

2 you need some fans in that case.


----------



## babyshinsen (Sep 20, 2007)

yeah your probably right and I hope my new PSU will do and this problem will be gone. The fans will have to wait until I've spoken to support about my compensation for all the hassle.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

For the case fans, you just need 2 120mm fans, one at the front and one at the rear, $8 each from *http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103024*

Based on your posted system specs, plus a ROM drive, 2 case fans and a couple of USB devices, and adding 30% to allow for PSU inefficiency, your system's power requirement is about 500W.

*OCZ StealthXStream 600W*, $75
*FSP Blue Storm II 500W*, $77
*Antec TruePower Trio 550W*, $100


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

koala said:


> For the case fans, you just need 2 120mm fans, one at the front and one at the rear, $8 each from *http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103024*
> 
> Based on your posted system specs, plus a ROM drive, 2 case fans and a couple of USB devices, and adding 30% to allow for PSU inefficiency, your system's power requirement is about 500W.
> 
> ...


if the case will hold 120mm fans,and not only 80mm ones.


----------



## babyshinsen (Sep 20, 2007)

Okey guys I am soooo lost right now. I've just got the new PSU installed and everything and still these F**king FPS drops... They have as it is now changed my GFX card, CPU fans, PSU, motherboard, floppy drive(no idea why) and it's been in for repair TWO TIMES without change!!! I'm feeling like this is not going to get fixed. The only thing thats left is the ( i realize you may be angry here,but that language was totally inappropriate) Processor. It has got to be my CPU thats messed up. I'm desperate, begging for help here. Hope you guys come up with anything.

Chipset drivers are the newest so are all of the rest drivers I have. My PSU now is at 550W and that should do it.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

ok so you have changed a motherboard,and all this stuff.my next question would be when was the last time you formated your drive,and installed a fresh copy of windows?


----------



## babyshinsen (Sep 20, 2007)

a week ago  trust me the basics have been covered. I've done all the bios/drivers from old ones to newer ones. Defraged, scandisc anti-virus/spyware u name it. Did not mean to sound like I've done it all but I sure have done a lot of things to try to get to the bottom of this endless crap. But any idea is welcome of coarse and I'm really greatful for all the help I've gotten from you guys. Keep em' coming I guess


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

ive always heard when you swap a motherboard you should reload windows.


----------



## babyshinsen (Sep 20, 2007)

ye me too that is exactly why I did it. Funny thing was that they hadn't flashed my bios and when I was going to do it they had missed to plug in the floppy disc those idiots. Man, when I (if I ever) get to the bottom of this I freaking hope it's not some moronic fix like a virus or alike. Will keep on fighting the fight though and hope for the best.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

well if you feel like it is virus,or spyware related then by all means run some scans.


----------



## babyshinsen (Sep 20, 2007)

Erm not sure if I made it clear before (got posts on about 6 or more forums now and its hard to keep track on info) but the basics like virus scan and spyware (all related things) have been covered. Just mentioned it cause this is really strange when about 30 or even more people are helping me with this and nothing has changed. Would really like to find out what this is cause it will sure help a lot of people in the future (have seen numerous people experianceing the same problem with no fix).


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Has anyone on the other forums mentioned your weak PSU (+12V) or lack of fans?

Have you fitted the new PSU and fans yet?

Have you managed to get the hard drives down from 60C?

Run *Fresh Diagnose* to see how your CPU and hard drives are performing.


----------



## babyshinsen (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes the new PSU is fitted in and active atm. They all pretty much mentioned the PSU among other things and I've gone through em all, trying and trying all sorts of solutions. I'll do a run with that program and report back.

Did the benchmarks and got Processor: 5,500 MDIPS/2,400 MWIPS (speed 3192MHz)
Harddisk: 22.44MB/s (write), 22.73MB/s (read)
Memory: 27,454(Integer Assi), 27,997(Real Assi), 52,186(Integer Split), 56,131(Real Split)

No idea what that means but guess you wanted the results


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The new case fans will help reduce the temperatures. What's the make/model of your new PSU, and the amps listed on the label for +12V?


----------



## babyshinsen (Sep 20, 2007)

Sea Sonic Electronics 500W, 17A(+12V1), 16A(+12V2). Also under the +12V values it says 396W. Hope that helps


----------

